# Attaching a pedestal sink to the wall



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Install hangar bolts in the wall. Secure the sink with a washer and nut.

http://www.fmwfasteners.com/hanger-bolt-fully-threaded.png


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

option 3..we use silicone on base and wall set sink into it ..leave set...another way..install anchors in wall 1 st leaving threads stick out enough to put nut and washer on after sink install...:biggrin2:


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks, hanger bolts it is.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe...

https://www.google.com/search?q=ped...pedestal+sink+hanging+brackets&tbm=shop&spd=0


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

OK I finally got back to the sink.

Drilled two holes in the tiles, through the thick set. The tile and thick set together is about 2" thick. Then about a 1/4" of space, then 2x4 blocking. The sink at the mounting hole is about 3/8" thick, then there is a washer and gasket. All together the distance from the face of the wood blocking to the washer/gasket is about 2-7/8". If we assume the hanger bolt would be embedded into the wood blocking 1" deep, and another 1/4" for the hex nut to tighten, I need a pair of 4" hanger bolt.

I got a pair of 1/4" size hanger bolts 4" long. After I drilled a hole in the wood blocking and torqued the hanger bolts down, if I put my weight on it I can feel the bolt bent a little. Now I know it's not supposed to take 150# weight but I am wondering if I am pushing it to use a 4" long hanger bolt that is only embedded into wood for the last 1"? Do I need a bigger or longer bolt?


----------

